# Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark



## Austernfischer (23. Mai 2015)

|wavey:Hallo Leute,wir fahren am13.06.nach Mommark um uns eine Woche in der Gegend rund um Mommark in einem Ferienhaus zu erhohlen . Zwei Mann gehen zum angeln, Boot haben wir bei Matze bestellt,der Rest 4 Personen hofft auf frische Filets in der Pfanne.
Gibt es in der Nähe von Mommark einen Supermarkt um sich vor Ort mit Lebensmittel zu versorgen oder muß man den Großeinkauf schon bei Sonderborg erledigen ?????|bigeyes .
Und noch eine Frage wie sieht es denn zur Zeit fischmäßig da oben aus ? Gibt es noch die eine oder andere Meerforelle die sich an den Haken vergreift ?;+


----------



## Ludger Hilger (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*



Austernfischer schrieb:


> |wavey:Hallo Leute,wir fahren am13.06.nach Mommark um uns eine Woche in der Gegend rund um Mommark in einem Ferienhaus zu erhohlen . Zwei Mann gehen zum angeln, Boot haben wir bei Matze bestellt,der Rest 4 Personen hofft auf frische Filets in der Pfanne.
> Gibt es in der Nähe von Mommark einen Supermarkt um sich vor Ort mit Lebensmittel zu versorgen oder muß man den Großeinkauf schon bei Sonderborg erledigen ?????|bigeyes .
> Und noch eine Frage wie sieht es denn zur Zeit fischmäßig da oben aus ? Gibt es noch die eine oder andere Meerforelle die sich an den Haken vergreift ?;+


Hallo Austernfischer,

 wir sind gerade in Mommark und genießen die fischreichen Pfingstage auf Als! In Fynshav, 8 km von Mommark entfernt, gibt es einen gut sortierten Dagli`Brugsen Supermarkt!


----------



## Austernfischer (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

Hallo Ludger ,
vielen Dank für die Info.das hört sich ja gut an .
Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Spass und ein kräftiges "Petri heil".
Gruß Walter


----------



## moench1605 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

Hallo,

wenn bei den 4 auf-die-Filets-wartenden auch Frauen dabei sind, haben die bestimmt nix dagegen, mal nach Sønderborg zu fahren. Dort kann frau nämlich jede Menge Zeit beim Shoppen in den gefühlt 1000 Läden verbringen. Und es gibt verschiedenste Supermärkte und Discounter.

Sind Freitag abends nach einer fischreichen Woche nach Hause gefahren. Es ist genug da, man muss ihn nur finden. Bis auf eine maßige Mefo haben wir glaube ich alles und in ausreichenden Mengen gefangen, was so in den Gewässern rund um Als schwimmt.

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und Petri heil!
Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

In Skovby gibt's ebenfalls ein Brugsen ( Supermarkt ).
Sind auch nur 5km von Mommark.

Lg


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

Oder in Horuphav, da jibbet gleich 2 Supermärkte nebeneinander inkl. Geldautomat.
Ist auf der Straße zwischen Skovby und Sonderborg auf der linken Seite.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

Verhungern ist da wirklich schwierig#h
 was klemmt sind Watti's
 Gruß A.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Verhungern ist da wirklich schwierig#h
> was klemmt sind Watti's
> Gruß A.



Jap, selber suchen oder aus Flensburg mitbringen. #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

Aufgrund der hålterung bekommt man "nur" Seeringler.Die halten sich gut ein paar Tage im Kühlschrank.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

das Problem ist mir durchaus bewußt, haben letztlich alle Händler bei zu geringer Nachfrage, dass war auch keine Kritik an Dir Matze.
 Selber suchen, naja , wenn ich ne Woche nicht reinen Angelurlaub mach, fehlt mir die Lust und die Zeit, auch noch Wattis zu plümpern. zumal mir da als Mittelgebirgsbewohner an der Grenzen zu Tschechien irgendwie auch die 
 Übung fehlt
 Aber ich hatte ja auf Nachfrage am Strand bei 2 Brandlern zumindest einen heißen Ersatztipp, rotes Hornhechtgarn|supergri
 Die dachten wahrscheinlich, dass ich noch nie die Küste unsicher gemacht habe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

Neee habe ich auch nicht als Kritik verstanden |wavey:


----------



## Austernfischer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

Hallo liebe und Angelei ,
es ist einfach genial wie schnell und unkompliziert die Tipps hier eingehen vieeeeelen Dank :vik:.
Zu uns sei zu sagen wir sind 3 Männer 3 Frauen und keine Kühltruhenfischer . Das mit der Shoppingtour der Damen in Sonderborg wurde schon angedroht|kopfkrat aber so lange wir beim Angeln freie Hand haben werden wir das auch verkraften #6
Gruß Walter


----------



## Rolfhubert (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einkaufsmöglichkeiten in der Nähe von Mommark*

Hallo Austerfischer,
hier mal ein Link für euch mit Einkaufsmöglichkeiten.
http://www.tilbudsugen.dk/

Gruß Rolf


----------

